
Tile38 – Geospatial database and realtime geofence. v1.5.0 – GRPC and 3d support - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/tile38/releases/tag/1.5.0
======
nevi-me
This looks cool! The GRPC support's what caught my attention, especially as
I've found trying to pass GeoJSON objects around GRPC to be a pain.

One of the irritating things with Protobufs is the lack of support for nested
JSON-style arrays, which GeoJSON _LineString and_ Polygon use. I've seen some
[https://github.com/mapbox/geobuf](https://github.com/mapbox/geobuf) but after
trying it out for a bit, I felt it wouldn't work well for me.

Anyways, I searched the Protobuf files on the repo, but I can't find anything
that gives me a guide on what's being done on Tile38. I'll have a deeper look
at the source.

------
jsemrau
Great stuff. This is maybe exactly what I was looking for. The problem I have
is when I have 20 queries in a given bounding box in LA, I have 20 queries
towards the DB. Maybe it helps me reduce this to 1 with the rest being in
memory.

